# Joining 1x8 to 1x10 planes?



## smoochas (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi guys,
I need to join a 1x10 x8ft plane to a 1x10 x10ft plane centered. What is a good way to do this, economically? 

I own a router, table saw, drill. 

I was considering:
- either buying a 5/32" router bit for biscuits OR
- kreg jig for pocket screws?

If needed, I can reinforced the joint on one side as that side won't really be visible. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Plane? Do you mean plank?*

Any of the ways you mentioned will work.
1. Pocket screws from the backside.
2. Bisquits to help align the two boards, they offer no additional strength over glue.
3. Glue alone.
4. Dowels and glue

The most economical is just glue of course. You will need a lot of clamps and cauls which may be a problem for a start up shop. Keeping the wide boards aligned is the issue. Dowels will help align the boards and all you need is an inexpensive dowel jig from Harbor Fright:



 *Self-Centering Doweling Jig*

Item #41345 
Only:$12.99
Sale: $11.49

You can rout a continuous groove in both edges using a slot cutter 1/8" wide, then glue in a narrow strip to align the boards. I've done this to glue long panels together, and used 1/8" hardboard or Masonite. 

Pocket screws require no clamps, cauls, grooves etc.
It's probably your best bet. I would also glue the edges. 
You will need a flat surface to work on to align the boards, maybe a counter top or flat floor. You may have to put thin shims underneath to level them out.... :blink: bill


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

smoochas said:


> Hi guys,
> I need to join a 1x10 x8ft plane to a 1x10 x10ft plane centered. What is a good way to do this, economically?
> 
> I own a router, table saw, drill.
> ...


I am not sure what this will look like.

Are you joining two boards to make a wider board?

Are you joining two boards to make a "T" shape?

Are you joining two boards to make an "L" shape?

Dowels are an easy way to align the boards while the glue sets.

For the holes on the edge, Woodnthings gave you a link to an inexpensive jig.

If you are making a "T" or "L" shape, after you drill the holes in the edge, you would use these dowel pins to mark where to drill in the other board.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=44995&cat=1,180,42288


----------

